# Gas prices got you down yet?



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just figured I'd let everyone know that I filled my car yesterday (around 16.5 gallons) @ $4.04 for a grand total of just under $70. Bought the car in December and it only cost me around $50 give or take.

Anyone paying even more than $4.04?

All's I can say is Drill here, drill now!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I put $75 in last nite


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

I was a little under a half tank last night and filled it up and it was $42!!!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Cost me $58.50 to fill up last night (93 oct. of course) from 1/8th tank. It sucks ass, but for whatever reason, gas prices down here are cheaper then anywhere else in the country. Currently $3.85-$3.90 a gallon for 93 oct.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The best part is that the price goes up by 10 cents every 4 days.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I use regular now. Just wanted to rub it in since I can't say I'm faster LOL


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Just figured I'd let everyone know that I filled my car yesterday (around 16.5 gallons) @ $4.04 for a grand total of just under $70. Bought the car in December and it only cost me around $50 give or take.
> 
> Anyone paying even more than $4.04?
> 
> All's I can say is Drill here, drill now!


God thats depressing. I think my motorcycle will see a lot of pavement this summer.


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Denver rocks for gas, only paying $3.60 for premium while most of the country pays more for regular, thank God. Hope the price goes down soon for all the fellow GTO'ers (and our rivals too) It was like this the last time gas went up. D town is mostly pickups and SUV's gettin barely better or worse gas mileage, feel good cuz I'm faster and look good too LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

$3.90 here for premium too.
Why are we buying crude oil @ $109.00/brl when you can buy gas in Kuwait for $0.03/gal?? Don't they owe us?? Send over a couple tankers of high test!!


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Just figured I'd let everyone know that I filled my car yesterday (around 16.5 gallons) @ $4.04 for a grand total of just under $70. Bought the car in December and it only cost me around $50 give or take.
> 
> Anyone paying even more than $4.04?
> 
> All's I can say is Drill here, drill now!


is that $4 for a gallon(4litres)?
if so, WOW that is soo damn cheap 

1 dollar per litre? that is insane how low that is
we pay ~15sek per litre for the cheapest gas(95octane) and litle over 15sek for 98 octane

15 SEK= $2,29 USD
so a gallon here in Sweden cost 4x2,29 =* $9,16 per gallon*, man that is sooooo unfair that you have so cheap gas over there, maybe i could fill a container with gas and ship it here


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Your high cost of gas, Belnick, probably has a lot to do with the Swedish citizen's 'low cost' for health care. Your government subsidizes health care through taxation; the same policy our government is about to force on us. So we'll be paying the same prices for gas that you are before long. How do you like your health system? Does it function efficiently and fairly?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Belnick said:


> is that $4 for a gallon(4litres)?
> if so, WOW that is soo damn cheap
> 
> 1 dollar per litre? that is insane how low that is
> ...


I got to get used to this 'cheap' gas that we get. I'm moving to England in five months for at least three years. They allways had more expensive gas than us.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you taking your GTO? Or buying a Mini.


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping to get a goat soon, going from my 11mpg jeep should be somewhat of an improvement....plus plenty of more power under the skinny pedal!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> Are you taking your GTO? Or buying a Mini.


Nope GTO is staying, taking the wife's G8. I can't see myself driving a Mini. Mostl ikly I'll be looking for a Vauxhall. Gas maybe expensive but it won't stop me from driving a V8 or a FI car.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

3.95 @ ft hood Texas this is ridiculous lol im eating off the dollar menu so I can have money to shine the goat and go to the local car meet tonight and the "professionals" In Washington decided my services were only worth half a paycheck this month lol just gotta laugh it off I still got 6 gears and kill small trees everytime I hit the gas


----------



## BlackBetty (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in Ventura county CA it's at 4.35 premium 91 last I checked. I don't like checking the price every time I fill up so it doesn't hurt as much lol. 
FYI I fill up $40 every 3 days. But it still doesn't atop me from driving it as intended


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't even look at the price - it's not like you can shop for a better deal. We could import sugar ethanol, which some places run at 25% ratio to gas, but the corn concerns keep blocking it. 

GM4Life, don't they still give out those coupons you can use for service members? When I was in Germany we had them.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

No they don't give us coupons stateside and there talking about takin cola pay from oconus troops


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

GM4life said:


> I got to get used to this 'cheap' gas that we get. I'm moving to England in five months for at least three years. They allways had more expensive gas than us.


yea europe does not have that kind of car history/culture that america have, I mean you have a pretty big country to drive across  
food was expensive when I was there as well, maybe because I was in london hehe
also they drive on the wrong side of the road, crazy islands drive on the left side.
so you are taking you goat to england? watch the curbs, they have tiny roads 


if i whine here in Sweden about the gas I just get told to sell my car etc...
I was thinking of a *ethanol conversion*, anyone here that have done that ?
I know a swedish guy with a trans am ws7 that have done that, he is running 100% e85 which is 15% "normal" gas and 85% ethanol
the koenigsegg ccxr is using e85 as well and so does many normal cars now days too
e85 is only 2/3 of the price of normal gas, so that is 33% cheaper

so anyone here that have done that? or perhaps i should start a new thread about that ?


Gotagoat said:


> Your high cost of gas, Belnick, probably has a lot to do with the Swedish citizen's 'low cost' for health care. Your government subsidizes health care through taxation; the same policy our government is about to force on us. So we'll be paying the same prices for gas that you are before long. How do you like your health system? Does it function efficiently and fairly?


yea well some guy in a forum had the exact tax we pay and it is like $1 per litre, so $4 per gallon in just pure tax and that is what you pay LESS than for just filling up 
and that is just the raw tax, i think on that they put some other tax stuff on the tax, very annoying, we already have 30% of our salary removed as tax 

off topic:
yea our free medicare is great, been doing martial art för the last 20+ years, 12 years of wrestling(greco/roman) and 8 years of MMA(injuries take away the other years ) so yea it have been useful for me 
I pay ~$18 to see a doctor, a specialist or surgery cost ~$45, but we have high pay card or what to call them, we get a stamp in them for every visit, when it hit ~$137 we get 100% free medicare for 12 months and you just abuse it  run to the doc with everything, because it is free hehe
that is one of the problems with free "health" care, people go in with nothing, like they come in with a cold and take up a space from someone that might be really sick.

about two weeks ago a friend of mine cut me open over my right eyebrow while sparring some muay thai, it was 4-5cm(~2") long and I had to wait 4 fracking hours in the emergency room before a doc could come and sown me up which took 6-7 min to do

soooooo many ppl, mostly foreigners go there for no reason(ofc to them there is a reason.....), like they are leeching of the system, hopefully you will find away to get away from that

free is great, but time is more important to me, I rather pay $100 if i get in right away


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

*Gas*

Yea, Ditto too here on the pain at the pump. But good thing it's getting warm, I'm going to be riding my V-Rod a lot more....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was thinking about getting another bike, a bigger Enduro, like a 650, since my '86 XL250R is just about maxed out at 65, but that's a lot of initial investment just to get a few more MPGs over my DD. Some day, though...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> GM4Life, don't they still give out those coupons you can use for service members? When I was in Germany we had them.


I think it something along those lines from what I was told from a guy that was stationed there. I was told you don't want to forget it too.


Belnick said:


> yea europe does not have that kind of car history/culture that america have, I mean you have a pretty big country to drive across
> food was expensive when I was there as well, maybe because I was in london hehe
> also they drive on the wrong side of the road, crazy islands drive on the left side.
> so you are taking you goat to england? watch the curbs, they have tiny roads


I was told things are expensive there. Not taking the GTO I will be taking the G8. Yes I've read everything is smaller there even the garages if they have them, maybe stuck with a car port.


----------



## JUSTIN4102 (Apr 6, 2011)

paid 4.23 for 91 prem yesterday my goat is gettin better MPG than my truck though so ima happy. 55 instead of 100


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

That was 4.04 per gallon.

That's not even right how expensive that is for you...especially with Sweden being so close to Norway, you'd think that with an oil-rich country next door it wouldn't be that expensive.

I'm moving to Germany soon and bringing the GTO with me. Hope that gas comes down slightly before I have to start shelling out 9 bucks a gallon.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

The average in FLorida (at least in my area) is around 3.95 or so for 93. A few 7 11 stations sell 91 for around 10 cents cheaper. As i've noticed 7 11 stations often sell every grade of fuel possible from 100 octane racing fuel down to 93,91,89,88,87, and even 86 sometimes. Don't know who'd used an octane that low though.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Paid $4.159 for regular at Arco on Thursday and saw $4.399 at a gas station on the way in to work that morning. I haven't been driving the goat lately so I'm not sure how much it is. Normally it's about .20¢ more than regular.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

70 last night. 4.12 a gallon here.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

$4.18 for regular ...yiiikes...
Bill


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I keep trying to drive my kia spectra(around 30mpg) everywhere but then I drive home and see my goat, and its leather interior, and i have to take it out. but its worth every penny. I just cringe when I check my bank account and realize i spend more on gas than almost anything else...my car insurance is still higher haha


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

youngGoat said:


> I keep trying to drive my kia spectra(around 30mpg) everywhere but then I drive home and see my goat, and its leather interior, and i have to take it out. but its worth every penny. I just cringe when I check my bank account and realize i spend more on gas than almost anything else...my car insurance is still higher haha


kinda off topic, but how much is your car insurance over there ?
I pay $1800 a year, would be double if i was under 25 years old and another $300 per year for the tax(depends on the weight of the car, which is gonna change to how much pollution they let out later on)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Since March 20 ....... 257.00 just for the '70 alone.

I look at it like this.....

How many guys smoke? Whats a carton of cigs run now? 50.00? More? How many cartons does an average person smoke a week? 1? 1.5? cartons?
How many visit the local pub? How much beer and spirits does the average guy who visits there a week sink in spirits? 

Like to get a 1/4 keg a week or so to keep on tap, like to sit and drink while the ball games are on? Buddies come over and drink your stock and don't chip in? 
How bout the drug user? What's doobies running now a days? How about some rock? 

How bout those who do all are some of the above? Tally it up then compare....
How many visit the sexy hot number on the corner in town and pay for her services? 

Point: Everyone has their own thing. You do what you enjoy no matter what its gonna cost ya. No ones business but yours its your hobby, or enjoyment.
For me..... driving what I enjoy is my hobby. My hobby is not destroying my liver, lungs, braincells, and I won't get the clap when I stomp on her...

It's expensive as hell right now, when I drive it I know it pisses off the Socialist sitting in the White Mosque. I will not buckle under to the FEDS insistence we have European gas prices. 
Ya gotta make adjustments and some sacrifices to whatever it is you are into. Maybe reduce the amount of smokes, or the trips to the pub or stretching the 1/4 keg to 3 weeks instead of 2 ...... wearing 2 condoms instead of one when visiting the Lolita with ass huger pants....

These prices are here to stay, its what this clown wants. It further pushes his agenda. His regulation is forcing everyone to accept what we got and its gonna get worse. His response to a guy complaining to him he cannot afford gas for his family..... he was told to get a hybrid van and get used to this... Whats going on now is political. Until there is real change in 2012 the pain is gonna be felt by everyone..... How much pain you want to endure will dictate how much fun you have with your "hobby."


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Since March 20 ....... 257.00 just for the '70 alone.
> 
> I look at it like this.....
> 
> ...


very well put :agree


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I was complaining about 3.89 for 93. But yeah Im either getting a bike or fixing my Honda.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Belnick said:


> kinda off topic, but how much is your car insurance over there ?
> I pay $1800 a year, would be double if i was under 25 years old and another $300 per year for the tax(depends on the weight of the car, which is gonna change to how much pollution they let out later on)


My insurance is about 1300 a year 165 tax


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Domestic terrorism from the Emperor himself. How quaint.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

3.82 prem. here.. i fill up right under a half tank so that its like $40 or less to fill... doesnt bother me as bad that way


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Zdeuce4 said:


> 3.82 prem. here.. i fill up right under a half tank so that its like $40 or less to fill... doesnt bother me as bad that way


That's the ultimate mind f$&@ I'm stealing your idea lol


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

^^^ I also do this. :lol:


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Belnick said:


> is that $4 for a gallon(4litres)?
> if so, WOW that is soo damn cheap
> 
> 1 dollar per litre? that is insane how low that is
> ...


And we thought WE had it bad! Paid $3.86.9 2 days ago.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> That's the ultimate mind f$&@ I'm stealing your idea lol


yea since i dd the goat it gets me about 5-7 days depending on where i go..


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

anyone consider doing an e85 conversion, a buddy of mine did it and he said its like 3.25 a gallon (new york) and hes gettin like 50hp out of it, i think its 111 octane?


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

ive considered it highly.. theyre opening up more and more pumps with e85 here

with the octane bump. im curious how a heads/cam or just a cammed goat on e85 sees an improvement


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

cam36 said:


> anyone consider doing an e85 conversion, a buddy of mine did it and he said its like 3.25 a gallon (new york) and hes gettin like 50hp out of it, i think its 111 octane?


we got e85 everywhere, and lots of cars use it, but what do we need to change ?

e85 is 33% cheaper here than the cheapest gas

no risk for the piston to get stuck ?
heard some nightmare stories about that 

right now i am using 15% e85 and 85% 98 octane

there are placed where they charge $775 for a e85 conversion, but they will probably got give any guarantee on the work as they don't want the blame if something happens


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It actually can be done a lot easier than people think. One of my dads good friend did it to his car. The main difference between alcohol and gas is that alcohol requires more to drive the same power as gasoline. 10-30% more. If you were to put ethanol into a gas required vehicle, your check engine light would appear telling you that not enough fuel is reaching the required amount for the engine to perform properly. There are two ways people have attempted to fix this. Either boring out the carburetors, for carbureted cars, or increasing the fuel injector size. Although these can be done, the simplest way I've heard of was a computer componant called FlexTek. Basically what this does is tell your computer to leave the injectors open slightly longer to allow more alcohol to be released into the combustion chamber. This accounts for the lesser volume alcohol has over gasoline. And this FlexTek is basically plug and play. It just plugs into your existing fuel injectors. Doing this will allow the engine to run on e85. There is also a switch on the FlexTek that allows you to choose between either running alcohol or gas, since all it basically is doing is releasing more fuel when injector is opened. By switching to gas, it goes back to the normal way of running.

Now I don't advise just doing that. Our engines were not made for e85 and there are some precautions with it. Alcohol for one, burns a lot cooler than gas. Although this may be good for your engine, your gonna need a new type of spark plug to ignite that spark and all for optimum performance. Also alcohol can corrode plastic and other materials, which our engines were not built to avoid.

Also, running alcohol will clean out your entire engine and exhaust. So get ready to change your air filter. It will be filled with sludge and junk.


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> It actually can be done a lot easier than people think. One of my dads good friend did it to his car. The main difference between alcohol and gas is that alcohol requires more to drive the same power as gasoline. 10-30% more. If you were to put ethanol into a gas required vehicle, your check engine light would appear telling you that not enough fuel is reaching the required amount for the engine to perform properly. There are two ways people have attempted to fix this. Either boring out the carburetors, for carbureted cars, or increasing the fuel injector size. Although these can be done, the simplest way I've heard of was a computer componant called FlexTek. Basically what this does is tell your computer to leave the injectors open slightly longer to allow more alcohol to be released into the combustion chamber. This accounts for the lesser volume alcohol has over gasoline. And this FlexTek is basically plug and play. It just plugs into your existing fuel injectors. Doing this will allow the engine to run on e85. There is also a switch on the FlexTek that allows you to choose between either running alcohol or gas, since all it basically is doing is releasing more fuel when injector is opened. By switching to gas, it goes back to the normal way of running.
> 
> Now I don't advise just doing that. Our engines were not made for e85 and there are some precautions with it. Alcohol for one, burns a lot cooler than gas. Although this may be good for your engine, your gonna need a new type of spark plug to ignite that spark and all for optimum performance. Also alcohol can corrode plastic and other materials, which our engines were not built to avoid.
> 
> Also, running alcohol will clean out your entire engine and exhaust. So get ready to change your air filter. It will be filled with sludge and junk.


thats the kit my buddy got, i think it was about 300 bucks, he is now getting one for his wrangler, sounds like a good deal overall....except for the possible corrosion...doesnt sound too appealing lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

well I found the kit for 500 for an 8 cylinder engine. I guess it depends where you look


----------



## So.Chi.Goat (Apr 14, 2011)

thats nice in chicagomy premium is 4.50 or higher


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

$3.89 for regular this morning...


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

Zdeuce4 said:


> i fill up right under a half tank so that its like $40 or less to fill... doesnt bother me as bad that way


Do the same thing here as well. Only thing is when you let it go past the half way mark or lower it does your butt hurt a little. With a similar gas tank size and having to put premium in my car, I feel your pain guys. 

As of monday when I filled up, 93 was ~4.10 I believe. When gas prices were like this before, all I did was just adjust when, were I or if I even need to spend the extra cash and it didnt bother me so much to pay that much. Sure, I get aggrivated when I see it start to go back up from being down so low, but hey, things could be worse. :lol:


----------

